
Keeping the PilGRIM at a steady pace [pdf] - ch
https://staff.fnwi.uva.nl/c.u.grelck/nl-fp-talks/boeijink.pdf
======
ch
A slide deck overview of the PilGRIM processor design (references to which are
otherwise sadly behind Springer Link paywalls:
[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F978-3-642-24276-2...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F978-3-642-24276-2_4))

